# Who here has tried an Ibby with a Super Wizard HP Prestige neck?



## Bearitone (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm reading they are 17mm thin which is thin as hell compared to most guitars even most wizard necks.

Those of you that have it or have tried it, how do you like it? More than your other wizards?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 18, 2020)

It's pretty much an old "Super Wizard" as found on certain late 90's models, thin and flat, but built to Prestige spec, so multi-laminate with satin poly finish. 

If you like thin necks, you'll probably like this. If you've ever played an Ibanez and your hand starts cramping a little, you probably won't. 

I've worked on Ibanez guitars with necks as thin as just a hair under 15mm at the first few frets. Back in the late 80's and into the early 90's when everything was hand worked more necks could get absolutely stupid thin.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Apr 18, 2020)

I have a 2007 RGA121H CDO Prestige, which features the "Wizard Prestige 2005-2009" neck which is 18mm at the first fret. It's the thinnest neck that I own and it feels really good overall, especially for certain styles of playing (fast and technical styles). 

I have played some of the Super Wizards HP's and they feel pretty good too, a touch thinner, but what's more noticeable than the thickness--by comparison--is the profile (very shoulder-y, with a flat back--kind of a D shape I'd say), whereas my Ibanez RGA121 is more of a round C shape.

I prefer the "Wizard Prestige 2005-2009" (18mm) neck to the Super Wizards HP (17mm), but I'm sure i'd get used to it if I owned a guitar with that neck.

Yes, necks on Prestige RG's/S/RGA (etc.) tend to be thinner than Premium and Standard series "wizard" profiles. Standard/IronLabel/Axxion/etc. are thin but not overly thin, Premiums tend to be a slight bit thinner, and then Prestige's will be even thinner. Of course, necks vary over the years and they of course vary from instrument to instrument since they're shaped by hand, so you could get two guitars with the same Super Wizard HP neck and one could be thicker than the other (although the margin is usually small and not overly noticeable).


----------



## TrevorT (Apr 19, 2020)

My basic takeaway from the Ibbys I have (one Gio, one Premium, and one MIJ) is that the thinner necks tend to be more comfortable for me when I'm playing with my thumb on the back of the neck (the "shreddy/classical" way of playing). My MIJ is from 2008 so it has the Super Wizard Prestige neck (rather than the Super Wizard HP Prestige neck), but it has similar dimensions (17 mm at the 1st fret, 19 mm at the 12th fret). I prefer to practice technique on my MIJ with the very thin neck, as opposed to the others, partly because of the better fretwork, but also because of the thinner neck. At the end of the day though, it'll be up to your personal preference and playing style to determine what's most comfortable for you.


----------



## Rosal76 (Apr 19, 2020)

Bearitone said:


> Those of you that have it or have tried it, how do you like it? More than your other wizards?



I have a Ibanez RG655 and it has the Super Wizard HP Prestige neck. Among all the guitars in my collection, it is my favorite guitar to play on. Playing is so much easier on that neck. Do I like it so much that I would only buy Ibanez guitars that have that neck? Yes. Do I like it so much that I would stop playing other guitars in my collection, both Ibanez and non-Ibanez guitars? No.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Apr 19, 2020)

hey I actually have one of these necks.

actually I have a lot of these necks apparently.

so my '13 S5470 and both my rg1620x are supposed to have this neck...
and they are all thin...but they are all different. hurrah for consistency.

I don't have a problem with thin necks at all. Thumb goes on the back. it's all good.

My 09 s5470 has a slightly thicker neck and that's good too.

Apparently the '17 super wizard is even thinner.

nope I'm dumb. The rg1620x have the super wizard. it's a bit thicker. actually noticeably so.

prefer the s.


----------



## Surveyor 777 (Apr 20, 2020)

Just looked at the specs for my S6570 and I guess it has one of these necks. I've only held it for about 5 minutes since I got it about a month ago (it's in hiding until I get the credit card statement next month with the last payment. Then I pay the bill, shred the statement - then I can take it out & play it. Guys w/wives know what I'm talking about).

From the little I've held it, it seems like it will be one of my favorite necks. It is glassy-smooth. Very comfy shape. Thin - yes, it's thin. If you're used to a thick, chunky neck - it may take some time to get used to it, but I can't wait to play it more.


----------



## Bobo (Apr 20, 2020)

I love the 17mm Wizard on my 99 RG520QS. Feels much thinner (and better to me) than the 19mm's on cheaper RG's I've owned. Part of that is the shoulders are cut away more, at least on mine. 

It's not really a D shape imo because of that. I think of D shapes as being more shouldery. But mine does taper into a fairly broad D-style flat spot that's great as an anchor spot for the thumb. The way the profile is a bit flatter around the shoulders is also good as a thumb anchor, for me at least. 

I have about average hands, I don't cramp with this neck. Thick necks are more troublesome for me.


----------



## DaZoner (Apr 20, 2020)

I have a RG655 and I like the neck quite a bit. I've played all types of guitars and own guitars with all types of different neck profiles. I have no hand cramping issues at all. It's actually effortless to play on that neck.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Apr 20, 2020)

The Super Wizard HP is my favorite neck profile aside from the Nitro Wizard. You won't be disappointed if you dig Ibanez necks.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Apr 20, 2020)

This is one of my fav neck profiles. 17mm at nut and 19 at 12th fret. Nice soft D, flat with rounded edges. It is fast.


----------



## Sogradde (Apr 20, 2020)

I have an RG3620Z with a Super Wizard Prestige and an S6521Q with a Super Wizard HP neck (according to the wiki). The Prestige feels better to me than the HP but the shape is very similar. The Prestige feels a bit more "solid" and the HP feels a little "hollow". Hard to describe but all newer prestiges feel like that to me.


----------



## Bordcla (Apr 20, 2020)

I've got an RG570 Genesis here with the Japanese super wizard and it's really thin and flat. Keep in mind, the fretboard is also very flat, in addition to the rear of the neck, which is basically like a thin "D" that's been flattened some more.

As other have said, for technical work, it's fantastic. Easy to get a light/low action. Bends are easy.

For chordal work, if you like to use your thumb over the top to mute strings or play the bottom E string, it's more difficult and less comfortable for me to do as on a more traditional neck.


----------



## kisielk (Apr 21, 2020)

My RG8570 has the RG J. Custom Super Wizard neck profile which is 17mm to 19mm thick. Honestly it feels incredible to play... it's extremely comfortable to play for single note and power chord playing in particular. I wouldn't say it's my favourite for more complex chordal work as I just prefer more thickness and a rounder profile for that kind of thing.


----------

